# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  España se expone a subir la luz un 10% para cumplir el objetivo de renovables en 2020

## Jonasino

> 23.11.2015  10:55 H.
> 
> La luz amenaza con seguir siendo un quebradero de cabeza para los españoles en los próximos años. Si España quiere cumplir el objetivo establecido por la Comisión Europea, consistente en que el 20% del consumo energético debe ser cubierto con fuentes renovables, tendrá que hacer unas inversiones adicionales que podrían encarecer el recibo de la luz en torno a un 10%, aunque el incremento incluso podría ser mayor. 
> 
> Según los datos difundidos a comienzos de noviembre por la oficina estadística europea, Eurostat, el 15,4% del consumo energético en España a finales de 2013 estaba cubierto con renovables. En otro documento difundido por la Comisión Europea dos semanas después, se comenta que esa proporción subió al 15,8% en 2014. 
> 
> Aunque estas cifras son sensiblemente superiores al 8,4% de 2004, todavía están más de 4 puntos por debajo del objetivo fijado para 2020. Por mucho que esa proporción haya seguido creciendo en 2015, la brecha se mantendría en torno a esos 4 puntos. Teniendo en cuenta que Eurostat prevé que el consumo total de energía se situará en España los 121,6 millones de toneladas equivalentes en petróleo (teps), alcanzar el objetivo del 20% supone que 24,3 millones de teps tienen que venir de la energía eólica, fotovoltaica o hidráulica.
> 
> A partir de los últimos datos publicados y de un cálculo basado en que las renovables hayan crecido hasta el 16% en 2015, España cuenta con un déficit de renovables de unos 5 millones de teps o 56.500 gigavatios-hora (GWh) para llegar a esa meta del 20%. Cerrar esta brecha requerirá nuevas inversiones en instalaciones renovables que exigirán unos costes anuales hasta 2020 que rondarán los 2.000 millones de euros en caso de que se cubra íntegramente con energía eólica y de 2.400 millones si se hace totalmente con fotovoltaica.
> ...


Que bonito, que idilico, que ecológico.
Pero los que al final pagan, siempre los mismos

Fuente: http://www.elconfidencial.com/econom...-2020_1101976/

----------


## termopar

Después de todo lo debatido, te crees esta noticia? En fin....

Tiempo de votar el 20 D, metan miedo señores! Bonito, barato!

----------

NoRegistrado (24-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

...pero si en estos últimos años sube un 50% el coste de la electricidad y los beneficios de las eléctricas suben un 18% en el último año "no es noticia" 

y LOS QUE AL FINAL SIEMPRE SALEN GANANDO SON LOS DE SIEMPRE, que además pagan noticias como la anterior. Noticias basadas en un "cálculo de costes futuribles" sin ningún tipo de referencia.




> *Las tres grandes eléctricas de España ganaron un 18% más en lo que llevamos de año*
> 
> *-Endesa, Iberdrola y Gas Natural suman un beneficio de 4.218 millones de enero a septiembre, un 18,1% más que en el mismo periodo de 2014.
> -El último informe de pobreza europeo (Arope) explica que el 11% de la población española (5,1 millones) no tiene dinero para poder calentar su vivienda. 
> -Además, el precio de la electricidad subió en España el doble que en la Unión Europea durante la crisis, y es el cuarto país europeo con la luz más cara. 
> -"Resulta difícil de entender que la luz no pare de subir en estos años y a la vez las empresas eléctricas presentan unos beneficios enormes", dice la OCU.*
> 
> HÉCTOR GARRIDO 12.11.2015 - 06:46h
> 
> ...


referencia: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2601...te-por-ciento/

----------

NoRegistrado (24-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

No se, me da la impresión que con el rollo de las renovables al final nos ponen más cara la electricidad...  Habría que preguntarles a las eléctricas si bajarían los precios si quitamos las renovables. Sería interesante ver.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Precisamente los agricultores son los que más rendimiento sacan a las renovables y los que más dinero se ahorran.
Los inteligentes, claro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Precisamente los agricultores son los que más rendimiento sacan a las renovables y los que más dinero se ahorran.
> Los inteligentes, claro.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Me imagino que te refieres a los que se instalan sus propias placas o molinillos, porque tarifas especiales creo que ya no existen (a lo mejor me equivoco).
Lo malo de esto es que se convierte en el cuento de nunca acabar. Igual que cuando te compras un coche: El día que ya has terminado de pagarlo, ya es el momento de cambiarlo y asi "vuelta la burra al trigo".
Si de verdad se hacen cuentas de ciertas inversiones el resultado es que, desgraciadamente, de ahorro poco al final.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como digo, muchos de mis clientes están pasándose al bombeo solar, y a la electricidad usada en algunas instalaciones de invernadero, algunos ayudados por la eólica.
Pero claro, son inteligentes, han echado cuentas y les interesa. Y cada vez más porque los equipos bajan precios año a año.
 Mi hermano, en sus estanques hidropónicos, ha amortizado la inversión en un año. Otros en poco más, etc...
Yo no lo hago directamente, se lo paso a una empresa.
El bombeo no sólo de pozo, sino también para subir el agua desde el canal a la balsa, el riego por goteo, etc...

Los alemanes en su ámbito doméstico también deben ser tontos.
 Como siempre, vamos a la cola, mejor vamos a pedir una central nuclear.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Como siempre, vamos a la cola, mejor vamos a pedir una central nuclear.


Cada uno es libre de exponer su opinión y que alguien me explique si puede que tiene que ver el culo con las témporas

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Cada uno es libre de exponer su opinión


Faltaría más. A ver si siempre es igual.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Ok. Gracias.
Pero volviendo al tema. Hay un punto que comentas que me está haciendo dar vueltas y vueltas a la cabeza para asimilarlo y para nada quiero dudar de tus palabras, pero eso de amortizar una instalación en un año.... Por más que hago números no me sale la cuenta. Me encantaría equivocarme y me gustaría si lo puedes explicar un poco mas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cliente que paga 300 euros al mes de media en electricidad por bombeo y presión para riego. Precio instalación de bombeo solar sin baterías 4100 euros.
 Sencillo.
No necesita baterías, mantiene llena la balsa bombeando en horas de sol y yo le he instalado unas electroválvulas a baterías que funcionan a baja presión, 0,5- 1 atm.

Sistema sencillo, muy efectivo y barato.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Hay que ver, unos teniendo que dar explicaciones de todo,   otros, y no es la primera vez, ponen informaciones sin aval técnico alguno, que sólo sirven para manchar o crear tendencias, y con decir, "cada uno tiene su opinión... ", más anchos que largos se quedan. Qué nivel!!!

----------

NoRegistrado (25-nov-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya lo ves. Además cuando es algo tan sencillo que está al alcance de cualquiera. No hay que ser ingeniero aeronáutico nominado al Nobel y seleccionado para viajar a Marte para entenderlo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (25-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Cliente que paga 300 euros al mes de media en electricidad por bombeo y presión para riego. Precio instalación de bombeo solar sin baterías 4100 euros.
>  Sencillo.
> No necesita baterías, mantiene llena la balsa bombeando en horas de sol y yo le he instalado unas electroválvulas a baterías que funcionan a baja presión, 0,5- 1 atm.
> 
> Sistema sencillo, muy efectivo y barato.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Gracias por la aclaración.
Los comentarios graciosillos de terceros no vienen a cuento.
A ver si te he entendido bien:
El cliente pagaba al mes a la compañía eléctrica 300€
Por lo tanto si estaba en el mercado regulado tenía que tener un contrato de 5,75Kw de potencia contratada y 1.800 Kwh de consumo mensual (ver simulador CNMC)
Al instalar placas solares solo para bombeo sin baterías bastaría con una potencia de placas de 1.800kvh en 10 horas de sol diarias y 30 dias del mes, esto es 6 Kw.
Entonces pues, ¿se puede conseguir un conjunto de placas de 6KW para bombeo puro, mas regulador, bomba, anclajes , válvulas de baja presión e instalación por 4.100€?
Si es así, entonces efectivamente podría amortizarse en dos años, manteniendo un minicontrato de respaldo de suministro por si las moscas y suponiendo que en el primer periodo el mantenimiento es a coste cero.
Por favor corrígeme si me equivoco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No he visto comentarios graciosillos por ningún lado. Pero en fin.
 Calculas mal, porque el consumo eléctrico anterior se dividía en dos partes, el bombeo y la presión para el riego.
Ahora utiliza la fotovoltaica para el bombeo, y el goteo va solo, por gravedad con la optimización que le hemos diseñado.

La finca se ha desconectado de la red eléctrica, entonces no le hace falta respaldo alguno. Antes tenía un generador de gasolina por los frecuentes cortes de electricidad. Ahora lo conserva por si le es necesario ante una avería o similar.
Solamente en impuestos y costes fijos se ahorra, el 21% de IVA en el recibo eléctrico, el término fijo de potencia, que como sabéis casi se ha doblado en los últimos años, y los diversos impuestos y recargos que se cargan en dicho recibo. Supone un dinero que la gente no tiene en cuenta.
Con lo anterior, el equipo se amortiza aproximadamente en un año.
 Mi cliente es una persona solvente, pero se ha hartado de pagar costes exagerados de electricidad. Por eso lo ha hecho.
El equipo se puede conseguir, de hecho se consigue, y a unos precios que hace un par de años eran el doble.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Jonasino (25-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Sr. Jonasino:

Yo tampoco veo comentarios "graciosillos" del tema del que se habla salvo los del inicio del hilo: "Que bonito, que idílico, que ecológico". 

Económicamente hablando, desde luego, es una energía con mucho potencial y empezando a tener resultados favorables si no lo impide la administración, y no  hablo de subvencionar, sino de ir poniendo piedras en el camino. 

El título de este hilo es un dardo envenenado, creo que también ha quedado claro, pero si le parecía conveniente abrir el tema, creo que ya es el momento de sacar conclusiones y me gustaría saber, si no le importa, si sigue pensando con ironía eso de que es idílico, ecológico, etc

----------

NoRegistrado (27-nov-2015)

----------

